# That Bishop Guy is at it again.



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...ncludes-provisions-on-sage-grouse.html?pg=all

Better get your sage chicken permits this year, because I see this going down hill quickly.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Some people just don't know when to quit. Looks like another email to congressman Bishop is in order. ...

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Can Utahns wise up crawl out of their hole and vote him the hell out yet? Collaboration? Compromise? Both sides win? Bishops never heard of any of those things. All he's heard is his special interests whispering in his ear so he can be their puppet. Bishop is not a representative, he's a bought and paid for assclown and it's time for him to go extinct like the dinosaur he is.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

What is amusing is that politicians such as himself (and many others) are actually arrogant enough to think they know what's best under the disguise of personal gain. The decisions and actions they make and take do not affect them in the least. 

All states have jokers like this. I wish the voting constituency would realize they control the government, not the politicians or bureaucracies.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Careful, this thread might get closed before anyone can respond. You know, getting political and all.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> Careful, this thread might get closed before anyone can respond. You know, getting political and all.


I get not wanting things to get too political, but I saw they closed your thread before it ever got going. Politics are a part of the outdoors and hunting especially. I think constructive conversations on the subject are worth having, some people disagree I guess. I better shove my foot in my mouth before I get in trouble.


----------

